# Clapton Blackie Clone #6



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

removing self from forum


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for all the pics. Much appreciated.

I admire and respect the quality of your work.

Making 6 kksjur ....is certainly an achievement to hold in very high regard. :bow:

Cheers

Dave


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

You do awesome work!


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

kksjur


I've never seen anything like that!!

Simply amazing work. I too admire you're dedication to your craft.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

VERY nice man..VERY nice. but my question is HOW do you wear it!...easy to say, but a bit more explanation would be nice..ahaha. Been a replica, you need to do it in a way that is pretty precise i would say. 

In any case, damn nice work man


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

removing self from forum


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

You probably have a "CNC belt buckle machine" to do the back, right?? :smile:

Damn, thats not a bad idea... "hello patent office?"kkjuw

AJC


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> If you lean in I will tell you the secret ..... the secret is ... there is no secret. I use various objects to wear away the paint. Since I have to match an existing guitar yes it slow going. Thats it. No secret sauce or time saving tricks. Just experience, experimentation and time. I use one simple peice of logic as my guide: "how did the original get that way?". Then I replicate it. There is no fast track or large chunks flying.


that's basicaly the answer of someone who does'nt want to say how he does things. kqoct but that's ok..some share their knowledge, some don't..


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Unbelievable.......


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

if that's the case, I wouldn't want to be around when you rub that thing against your loins like a madman...




nice job :rockon2:


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

removing self from forum


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Cool pic..meticulous work!! :bow:

What are the siver cylindrical shaped things under the neck..they appear to possibly be some type of measuring device. Just curious.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Clapton just called me, he wants blackie back nice job man :bow:


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

removing self from forum


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

copperhead said:


> Clapton just called me, he wants blackie back nice job man :bow:


Like they say...Cash is king

cheers

Dave


----------

